# Vintage Kaypro II computer For Sale



## John000

I am selling this vintage Kaypro II so cheap I am practically giving it away.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5168450417&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahha*

A museum piece. It's really cool looking at how far technology has gone. From 2.5Mhz to 4 gigs !!! LOL

JAN


----------



## Lax

Heh, looks like my Compaq Portable II which I got out in the garage. 10Mb of HDD space with a 2Mhz CPU. FEAR THE SPEED!!

P.S. Would sell if for the right price.


----------



## jancz3rt

*What exactly is the right price?*

Can you hint how much you are looking for. Not that I would want it, but perhpas others would be interested. It has some historical value for sure however.

JAN


----------



## Lax

Well I was gonna say no more than 50$. I haven't even tried it yet (gonna do it now) so I don't know if it works.


----------



## John000

*I lowered the Price!!*

I lowered the price down to 99 cents!!


----------



## dave597

John000 said:
			
		

> I lowered the price down to 99 cents!!


wow - bargain


----------



## Lax

Nobody has any respect for the old skool stuff.


----------

